# Help me choose Flipping/Pitching combo



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

http://dobynsrods.com/rods/fury/
The dobyns fury rods are a great deal for the money 109 bucks. They are well built and feel like an expensive rod. I have 3 of them and like them all. 
The rod in your price range you mentioned is the 735 C. That is the rod that meets all the requirements you mentioned. You can flip/pitch , frog, carolina rig, and football jig with this rod. I use the dobyns savvy 735C as my flip/pitch rod. It runs around 170 bucks. My buddy bought the fury 735C and it feels pretty similar. The difference is the savvy has extra fast action while the fury is fast action. The fury crankbait rod is sweet too. I love mine. 
An all around line for your flip/pitch rod that would work is 20 lb fluorocarbon. It gets the job done and has never let me down. I use invisx.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I flip with a denali kovert 7'2" MH rod and a lews 7.4:1 rod number k863wj reel ssg1sh. Awesome combo very lightweight and sensitive. Fast reel strong reel for picking up line quickly and horsing fish out of the thick stuff. 

For real nasty real heavy flippin i use the same rod in heavy action with an abu garcia revo same gear ratio as above.
Also denali has some of the best CS i have seen. When i bought a new flipping rod i noticed their was a Quality control issue with it, called denali on wednesday spoke with the owner explained i had a tourny on sunday had a replacement rod at my door friday when i got home


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> Thanks, Marshall. Will check around if any retailers carry that make. Rods are still one of those purchases I am leery of buying online without first holding one in my hand.
> 
> By the way, looks like they have a 765FLIP that is 3" longer with the same power/action as the 735C. Any experience with the FLIP?


I have never used the 765. In my opinion the 765 is more flipping specific. Not too good for other stuff. If your like me and like my rods to be more versatile then the 735 is a better option. But if u truly want a flipping rod only then something like the 765 is your rod. In ohio we dont encounter many fish over 5 to 7 lbs. I dont feel i need a broomstick to get them out of cover. In most instances you will have to go after the fish with either rod. My only suggestion would be to put braid on if you are around big fish like in florida or if you are in real heavy stuff. But i will tell ya i fish pads alot and use 20 lb invisx and have not had a problem. Same with brush or wood. The 735 is capeable of boat flipping a 5 lber. My biggest fish i boat flipped with it was almost 7 lbs. You may have a hard time finding the dobyns in stores around here.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I use a 7'3" medium heavey flip/pitch rod from Cashion. Paired with a Lews tournament Pro reel with 20lb invisx.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

A sensitive rod is very important when fishing. Sometimes they will hit it so lightly you will not even be sure it was a hit till you start to lift your rod and feel weight on it. I find these hits are usually big ones that are just sucking the bait in


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

You want the best sensitivity for flipping/ pitching. Crankbait rods are not known for being sensitive. I would not think of using a crankbait rod to flip/pitch with. A crankbait rod you want a lot of bend in the whole rod where as a flipper you want the top 1/4 to bend and the rest to have the power to set the hook and pull them out.
Most of the time sensitivity of a rod comes at a higher price.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

When flipping plastics the more sensitivity you can have the better! Most of my bites are seen rather than felt. Make sure you watch your line. Many times a fish may just pick up your bait without moving it much and no matter how sensitive your rod is your not going to feel it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Agree with the two posts above. Become a line watcher not a feeler. Some fish will thunk a bait real solid. Most of the time you will just see your line move the slightest bit. And remember you cant set the hook hard enough. Ive had guys tell me i set the hook to hard. Always makes me giggle. Remember that your trying to drive a bigg hook through a very dense part of the fish. I tell people my goal is to knock that fish out so it floats to the top. Still have yet to do this, did break a 12 inchers back once though. He came up bent in half


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Lots of good info posted above. Figure I'll share mine. First I'd pay no attention to number of inches of line retrieved per handle revolution. Unless you're going to be using the lightest line the reel is rated for, they mean very little. Go by the gear ratio.

As far as rod length, I don't know that I'd be stuck on 7'6". I wouldn't go under 7' but I wouldn't discount a rod just because it isn't 7'6' long. I pitch and flip with 7'2" and 7'3" rods and the only place I would lose out to a 7'6" rod, is when flipping. And depending on a few variables, the shorter rod may make pitching a lot easier. My guess is you'll find yourself pitching more than flipping, so if you want a more versatile rod, slightly shorter may prove a better choice.

As far as action goes. My opinion is that extra fast action is best for pitching. Fast and extra fast action is good for pitching and flipping. And that moderate fast isn't that good for pitching. And unless the moderate fast action rod is extremely powerful, rated up to at least 2 oz, that unless you're using braid, it isn't going to be good for moving fish on a hook set.

For me when pitching or flipping cover, especially heavy cover, the hook set is just as much about moving the fish as it is about starting hook penetration. For that reason I use a fast or extra fast action. Medium heavy power is good, but remember, one manufacturers medium heavy power may not be the same as the others.

My primary pitching and flipping rod is one I built and is rated as medium heavy power with a lure weight rating of 3/8 - 1 oz. I have a Shimano Crucial rod with the same lure weight rating, but it's listed as heavy power. So look at the lure weight ratings, rather than the words.

I understand your obsession with the weight of the rod and reel. Lighter is less fatiguing over a long day of fishing. But ....... I feel a balanced rod and reel combination is more important than over all weight. And is going to be less fatiguing. You can have the lightest rod and lightest reel, and if the combo is tip heavy, it's going to feel heavier than a balanced over all heavier combo will.

I personally like a slightly tip light balance point for slack and semi slack line techniques. I build my own rods, and on my most recent build, I put 1 oz of weight inside the blank at the butt of the rod to get the balance I prefer. I can assure you that if I built identical rods, one with and one without the weight added, that you would think the rod without the weight added was heavier when fishing it.

I built that rod using micro guides, a split rear grip made of EVA foam, and I pushed the reel seat an inch further from the butt to help with balance. I have a Curado 200 I mounted on it, and it is balanced for that reel. That particular reel weighs 7.4 oz. Lighter is good, but IMO a balanced rod and reel combo is better.

And finally. I use 20# fluorocarbon for flipping and pitching. If you're looking for the most sensitive fluorocarbon there is, then Sunline Shooter is gonna be the line you want.

If you're looking for the best over all fluorocarbon line, then I don't think you could find a better one than Seaguar Tatsu. It's awesome line, and the only fluorocarbon line I use. Pricey? Oh yeah ........ Worth the price? Every penny and then some.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just picked up a Cashion 7'6" H for flipping that is really nice and is very lightweight. As far far as a reel I have it paired with a Curado 70. Shimano also has the Citica and Casitas reels that are less expensive but very good quality that would get you closer to your budget. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Also when learning to flip go with someone that is experienced and can help guide you. Also if you want to truly learn spend time with nothing but the big stick and a box of jigs. If you take other tackle you will use the other tackle. A jig is probably the one bait that you will catch fish on 12 months out of the year


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a ducket ghost I will sell. Have a few and would let one go love the rod but started building my own to rods and phasing my factory ones out. I got heavy and x heavy flipping sticks


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a ducket ghost I will sell. Have a few and would let one go love the rod but started building my own to rods and phasing my factory ones out. I got heavy and x heavy flipping sticks


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, everyone. What are your thoughts on a reel? Any merit to needing a heavy duty reel like the Lew's Super Duty for this technique?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If I were looking for a reel, I'd go on E Bay and see if you can find a Shimano Castaic 200 SF. Assuming you're right handed and use right hand retrieve reels that is. If you like left hand retrieve reels then look for a 201. 

The reel has a 2 way thumb bar meaning you don't have to turn the handle to engage the reel. Might be bigger and heavier than you're looking for, but anyone that has used them will tell you that they're the best reel ever made for flipping and pitching.

And if you're right handed and use right hand retrieve reels, I'd learn how to pitch and flip with the rod in our left hand.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Reels are a personal preference. Last year I purchased a Daiwa Tatula tactical after reading a bunch of good reviews and listening to other anglers. Well unfortunately even though the reel performed perfectly, unfortunately it just never fit me. It has a larger frame and just doesn't fit my hand very good. I use either a lews tournament pro or an old bass Pro Johnny Moris reel


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Bassbme said:


> If I were looking for a reel, I'd go on E Bay and see if you can find a Shimano Castaic 200 SF. Assuming you're right handed and use right hand retrieve reels that is. If you like left hand retrieve reels then look for a 201.
> 
> The reel has a 2 way thumb bar meaning you don't have to turn the handle to engage the reel. Might be bigger and heavier than you're looking for, but anyone that has used them will tell you that they're the best reel ever made for flipping and pitching.
> 
> And if you're right handed and use right hand retrieve reels, I'd learn how to pitch and flip with the rod in our left hand.


Interesting idea. Inspired me to take a look at an old baitcaster I have in the garage. Brought it home from my folks' house earlier this year. Have a Quantum EX500 from the early '90s. Was the workhorse of my fishing as a youth. Upon inspection it may not be a completely ridiculous proposition. While obviously nowhere near as fast as today's reels, at 6.2:1 it's faster than my Lew's crankbait reel. Perhaps the best feature is the "Flippin' switch" which stops the spool when the user releases pressure on the thumb bar. Found a schematic on Mike's Reel Repair. May tear it down tonight and see if it's still any good.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Lew's rod either custom speed stick magnum or tp1 im8. As for reels you need one with an aluminum frame. So in your price range either Shimano citica or lew's tournament mb or lfs. Also 13 fishing's inception is very impressive at it's price point.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> Interesting idea. Inspired me to take a look at an old baitcaster I have in the garage. Brought it home from my folks' house earlier this year. Have a Quantum EX500 from the early '90s. Was the workhorse of my fishing as a youth. Upon inspection it may not be a completely ridiculous proposition. While obviously nowhere near as fast as today's reels, at 6.2:1 it's faster than my Lew's crankbait reel. Perhaps the best feature is the "Flippin' switch" which stops the spool when the user releases pressure on the thumb bar. Found a schematic on Mike's Reel Repair. May tear it down tonight and see if it's still any good.


Flipping switches are nice for flipping, and my dad uses some kind of Quantum reels with flipping switches on them for pitching, And even though I know it can be done, pitching with a Castaic versus pitching with a reel that has only a flipping switch, is two different worlds.

One you have to hold the thumb bar down, the other you don't.

I understand wanting to try it out with a reel you already have though. I also understand not wanting to go out and spend $100 or more (that's what I've seen Castaic SFs on E Bay for) for a used reel that you may not like the weight of, or the size of. The Castaic SF is the same size and profile as a Curado 200 D or earlier 200 Curado. Some people think they're too big. The earliest Castaic, (I have 4 of those) was a big hulking reel which wouldn't even be close to being considered as low profile, and I would still choose it to flip and pitch with over any reel other than the SF low profile version.

They truly are the best reel if you're flipping and pitching with the same reel.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a older calcutta in good shape makes a good flipping reel. Its the 100 size so its smaller in the hand. Even though its a round reel and not a low profile still easily manageable. Seriouse work horse of a reel. If interested pm me id be willing to let it go


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Is there much difference in the magnetic vs centrifugal braking debate as it pertains to a pitchin'/flippin' reel?

Found this. Seems like centrifugal would not apply much braking during low spool speed applications like pitching. 

http://japantackle.com/tackle_topics/brake_system.htm


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I hate the magnetic brakes. On my reels that have the magnetic brakes i turn them pretty much all the way down and control my spool speed with the cast control knob. Especially for flipping i control the speed all with my thumb on the spool


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

You can never turn the braking force completely off with a magnetic system. Even when turned to zero the mere presence of the magnets will apply some braking force.

Years ago when all you could get were reels with magnetic cast control I used to take a couple of the magnets out of the side plate. It freed up the reel for pitching (the reel braking system has nothing to do with flipping) but made trying to cast with the reel a bit of an adventure.

One of the benefits of the centrifugal system is that it applies less force at lower spool speeds. A magnetic system applies the same force, regardless of spool speed. I personally think the centrifugal system is worlds better for pitching than a magnetic system. 

I even think the centrifugal system is better for casting, but the difference isn't nearly as pronounced. I will say that I haven't used a reel with a magnetic system in more than 20 years, so magnetic systems may have improved since then.

On reels with centrifugal braking systems I've found two different ways to set them up. You can either go the route that DHower mentioned and turn the brakes completely off and adjust spool speed with the spool tension knob, or you can turn 1 or 2 of the brakes on (or more if need be) and loosen up the spool tension knob. 

Personally I go with the latter set up more often than the former. For me it makes it easier to keep the bait close to the water's surface, and if I'm really trying to shoot the bait back into a small hole in cover I don't get an overly large over run if my bait happens to hit a branch.

If I'm pitching to rip rap, weed edges, or holes in weeds where I may be making longer pitches, I'll go with the first set up. 

It's all just personal preference though.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Reel Quantum Accurist ac100 hpta its a low profile reel burner 7.0:1 gear ratio has little switch to make it flipping reel . It can be used for casting or flipping .


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Been exploring the Castaic reel option and see they are 6.2:1 gear ratio. Is this fast enough for flipping reel?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

RiparianRanger said:


> Been exploring the Castaic reel option and see they are 6.2:1 gear ratio. Is this fast enough for flipping reel?


To slow imo. The faster the better ive flipped with slow reels it sucks. You want a reel you can take line QUICK. If you get a fish that grabs a jig and runs at the boat good luck getting a good hookset. You also nees to be able to horse a big fish out of cover quick


RiparianRanger said:


> Been exploring the Castaic reel option and see they are 6.2:1 gear ratio. Is this fast enough for flipping reel?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Lews Super Duty on ur choice of rod.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

SMBHooker said:


> Lews Super Duty on ur choice of rod.


Yea, that's on the radar too. One of the specified applications of the SD per Lew's is flipping / pitching in addition to umbrella rigs. Would think Lew's would have added a flipping switch to it by now. Heck, they have dozens of different iterations already.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

RiparianRanger said:


> Yea, that's on the radar too. One of the specified applications of the SD per Lew's is flipping / pitching in addition to umbrella rigs. Would think Lew's would have added a flipping switch to it by now. Heck, they have dozens of different iterations already.



Educate me here: What's a flipping switch?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

SMBHooker said:


> Educate me here: What's a flipping switch?


Been a staple of some Quantum lines at least since the early 90s. I had an old EX200 that had it before I ever knew what flipping was. 

The idea is the angler keeps the thumb bar depressed through the entire cast. To engage the clutch simply let up on the thumb bar as opposed to turning the handle as with most reels. 

An example is discussed below

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewquantaccurist2.html


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> Educate me here: What's a flipping switch?


 A small switch you push to make the thumb bar disengage the spool when pressed and engage the spool when released.


----------

